# Another new revolver.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I just picked up this Charter .357 Mag Pug today.








It has a ported barrel. This is the first Charter Arms revolvers I have ever owned. Anyone have any Charter experience?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

We have a "first edition" Charter Arms .38 Special revolver.
It wouldn't work correctly (it would jam up) until it received a shim between frame and cylinder, keeping the cylinder pushed back against its recoil shield.
Now it's a very nice, completely functional revolver.

I am most pleased by its trigger action(s).
Its single-action let-off is crisp and clean, and it breaks at under four pounds.
Its double-action pull is smooth, with just a little stacking, and it, too, lets off cleanly.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Looks like your gun is based on the Bulldog frame, same as my Police Undercover 38 Special. My gun's trigger isn't as good as the one in my Smith Model 10, but it's good. I had to modify the gray-on-gray of the sight picture, but that's no big deal. I don't regret buying it, and intend to keep it.

It appears that Charter Arms developed a 'reputation' under one of its owners, but the current owner has brought it back.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I wanted to get it to the range today, but due to the "mini" snow storm we had Friday-Saturday, I ended up having to take care of things around the house. I'll post a short review, after I shoot the gun.


----------

